# New to Georgia



## majobe2003 (Nov 15, 2010)

Its been a few years since I did any hunting and most of that was in Michigan and Wisconsin. Unfortunately, the Army has moved me to North Georgia. I am willing to bet that the basics haven't changed, but there are some big changes in the terrain and weather. On top of that, I hear that the deer behave a bit differently down here. Does anyone have any advice on techniques for this area?


----------



## BowArmory (Jun 21, 2010)

*Welcome to AT !!!*


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* majobe2003. Have fun here.


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## LJ256 (Jul 8, 2005)

Welcome to AT


----------



## Baz59 (Feb 17, 2003)

Welcome to AT.. look in the bowhunter showcase section to find some answers.


----------



## majobe2003 (Nov 15, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the welcome and Baz59 for the tip.


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk.


----------



## diamond guy (Jul 21, 2008)

hey,i'm from northeast georgia in habersham county.have you gotten your tags yet or are you waiting till next year?if you don't already have them,we get 12 tags 10 does and 2 buck.hunting license-$10-big game-$9-deer harvest record-free-expires 1-31-2011.northern zone-archery season either sex statewide-sept. 11-oct.8.primitive weapons season either sex-oct.9-15 statewide.northern zone firearm season-oct.16-jan.1.southern zone-oct.16-jan.15.the reason for different dates is because more deer in southern zone.the rut starts up here around the middle of november till first of december.if you can get a hold of the 2010-2011 georgia hunting seasons & regulations and a georgia outdoors news mag that will give you alot of info about georgia's hunting.also doe days differ in different counties of the state.

and a big THANKS for serving our country!!!:darkbeer:


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------

